# New shop accessory needed - pick up truck



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

My office is really far away (80 miles one way), so I have always purchased vehicles with gas mileage in mind. As of late I have been really taking advantage of our companies remote work policy. I really only go into the office for face-to-face meetings. Since my team is spread across the country, that only happens 3 or 4 times a year now.

The time has come to get a truck. Too many times I have passed up good short notice deals on tools and lumber because I had no means to transport them. I know talking trucks is similar to talking politics or religion, but I'm interested in everyone's opnion.

*Of note* I am a car guy. I've done everything from changing oil, brakes, clutches, etc, to full blown engine rebuilding, modifications, and full drive train swaps (not like-for-like replacements). I don't know much about trucks these days though. Here is what I am looking for:

1. Quad cab is a must (kids)
2. at least a 6 foot bed is a must.
3. Light duty towing (maybe a utility trailer, 1,000lbs max loaded)
4. 4WD. I live in new England, it snows here. 
5. Comfortable to drive and creature comforts.

Budget - highest I will go is 33k

So in a nutshell, I am basically looking for a car that I can put really big and sort of heavy things in. I'm not doing any heavy hauling, off roading, plowing, or your typical truck stuff. Comfort is a must. I am a sucker for gadgets and heated leather seats.

What is the best truck out there form my requirements? The new Ford F150 with the echoboost option caught my eye, mostly because I love turbos.


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Joe - are you trying to start a holy war?

Personally, I'm a Ford guy, but I have owned both Dodge and Chevy in the past. Now, I won't consider anything but Ford because they are the one company that did not take government hand outs.

And I never buy new. I look for vehicles that are two or three years old. Let someone else take the depreciation hit.

My two pennies worth.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

What size do you want Full size ,Ford, Chevrolet, Dodge Ram/ Mid size, Dodge Dakota Sport, Tundra, Tacoma /small, Ford Ranger, Chevy Love Just to name a few.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Richard, I do the same. I also like Ford because of the fact I didn't need to bail them out. My wife's car is a 2011 Fusion, and I like it a lot.

I also buy cars with a few thousand (under 10k) miles on them, usually the same year. They are basically brand new, and I let someone else take the depreciation hit. The Fusion we bought stickered for 34k. We got it in 2011 with 14,000 miles on it for 21,000

Also I should have mentioned, I will not consider a Dodge. I don't care if they have the best truck on the market and they are practically free. Toyota, Chevy/GMC, Nissan, Ford, all OK, Nothing Dodge though.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd consider a smaller truck like a tacoma if I could get a quad cab with at least a 6 foot bed. Most I have seen have a 4 foot bed


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used to have pick up trucks but I found out that what work best for me is car and a utility trailer. The car gives me the mileage, the silence and the comfort, the trailer convenience.
I have a 10" utility trailer which works very well for me.
I would not want to drive a pick up truck again.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

b2rtch, I had considered that. If I do end up getting a truck, my wife's Fusion would be traded in, and she would drive my 335xi. The BMW is too low to trailer anything. Also I don't really want to put that kind of stress on the driveline. We are beyond "occasional" haulers now. Between me buying big heavy tools and lumber, and her with her gardening addiction, we have put a TON of miles on my dads truck.

Also we moved into our new house a year ago yesterday. It's over 100 years old and we are renovating it room by room, so for the next few years at least, a truck makes sense. If it were just occasional trips to the lumber yard, which someday it will be, then yes, a car and a trailer would make a lot of sense.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to help you. All of mine have been just plane old work trucks. I had my 2500 GMC for 11 years and I like it. It doesn't even have powered windows and I never use the air or the radio. There is no extended cab. It's just for getting to work and hauling stuff and I drive it everyday. I've never had a single problem with it.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Because of it's reputation I've been eyeng the Tacoma for most of the reasons you've posted but I got to get back on my feet again(manner of speaking) before I can swing it financially but that's my two cents, good luck with your choice.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I am on my forth Nissan Pickup in the Frontier class.

I usually get about 150K to 300K out of them and they are available with all you retirements except the less luxurious one is about half your max. With the 4 cylinder one I get 25 to 30 MPH with the stick. my current one is at 195K and has never had a tune up yet, just oil and filter changes ever 6 weeks.

Made in Tennessee by American workers.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

No contest. Chevy Suburban. Full sized bed with the second row of seats down, and you can put in a 12' 2X4 from gate to dashboard. On my third in 30 years. I don't know what I would do without it, and when the time comes, I can seat 7 comfortably, although the most I usually see is 5. You just can't beat them. All weather, good four-wheel drive, comfortable as it comes. Decent tires you still get 60,000 out of the tires. Had pickups, pickups with caps, extended pickups, too big. Suburban gives you a full sized pickup truck bed when you need it, plenty of seating when you don't.
For the Ford folks, I believe the Ford Expedition is the same basic animal.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a 2007 F-150 4WD with the 5.4. It's a love-hate relationship. I love it when things are going well. I hate it when I have to put in 4 new ball joints, a new hub (can't just replace a bearing) and a half-shaft in under 60k miles.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

*Thank you for your support*

My day job is in the oil industry.


----------



## BootsTripp (May 5, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation. I often need to haul stuff and end up borrowing my parents minivan and trailer (1 hr drive each way to borrow), or I rent a truck from u-haul or home depot.
Our 2-car garage is already filled with 2 commuter cars. I'd love a pickup for occasional use, but don't have room for it and really can't justify a 3rd vehicle. I drive an IS300. As bad as it sounds, I'm going to buy a hitch and a harbor freight trailer to solve my problem. I'll just drive slow during the occasional tows. Congrats on your pickup, I'm sure you'll love whatever you decide on.
FWIW my first "car" was a 1982 Toyota SR5… loved that thing until is literally rusted out from under me. If I ever move out of the city, my dream would be a double-cab Tundra.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

After 36 years working in Chrysler dealerships my loyalty is the Ram. I believe it is a tougher truck than the others. But I have to agree with *Richard *on the fact that Ford didn't take any bail out money, that says a lot to me. The government needs to stay out of the auto industry. Now the Eco Boost is quite an engine, my friend has one and I am impressed with the truck. We're riding down the freeway and I look at his info center and he's getting almost 25 mpg. Wow, I think I'll take a look at Ford when it's time for a new truck.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Greg - I'm glad I can keep food on your table . In the past 5 months, I have put 600 miles on my BMW, so gas mileage isn't a big concern for me anymore. Ryan, my parents live about 20 minutes away, but I've definitely worn out my "hey dad, I need the truck!' welcome. He has a brand new Silverado 2500HD and I have put more miles on it than he has (seriously). We do rent trucks a lot too and that adds up.

As I also mentioned, we are renovating our house room by room. My wife and I are pretty handy so save for plumbing we do the work ourselves. I run the electrical myself and have it blessed by an electrician for code compliance before I terminate it and put walls in. When I say renovate I mean down to studs - including floors and ceilings. Because we also live here, it takes us a while, and we usually do it in the cooler months. We only have 3 rooms down. That's a LOT more drywall, flooring, and god knows what else to haul around. A truck would be nice for the next 4 to 5 years or so.

Also as I have mentioned in earlier posts, the previous owners were hoarders and the house has crap everywhere. We have gone through 5 dumpsters already. Our town dump will take the crap for 20$ a pick up load. That's a lot cheaper than a dumpster. I can't use my dads truck or a rental for that because you have to have a sticker on the vehicle


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Ed, from what I understand balls joints are an issue on all trucks. Get yourself a pickle fork set, big compressor, air hammer and go to town! I've done a set on my friends Chevy. It sucked, hard.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a Ford guy. I like the Chevys and Dodges, but they feel cheap when I sit on the inside of them. It's like Playskool supplied their interiors. They all do the work I ask of them though so it's not really a question of capability.

Right now, I have an F250 King Ranch with the 6.4 Powerstroke. Runs like a champ and gets decent economy for what it is. I have 350 HP and 650 lb-ft of torque which is way more than enough to drag the logs I do. It gets about 14 MPG in the city and 17 on the highway… though it has gotten 18.7 MPG a few times on the highway. If I get heavy-footed, it will drop down to about 10 MPG. One thing I do like about the Ford is that it has auto-4×4 plus the ability to go manually lock the hubs. I don't which of the competitors has that as well, but last I checked, GM did not.

It is kind of a drag to drive around the parking lots though.

My recommendation would be something like a newer F150 with the EcoBoost or 5.0L motor. I'd go ahead and spec up to a Platinum (in-seat AC FTW!) or King Ranch myself, but that's b/c I like my cars/trucks to be optioned out to avoid me wanting to do things to them and also b/c I want them to be as comfortable as possible over the next 5-10 years of ownership. I do understand that that also means more stuff can go wrong.

If I didn't buy a Ford, my next choice would've been a GMC Sierra fwiw.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Go first class. Ram with the Cummins. You'll never look back.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

The Cummins is amazing, everything attached to it is a piece of crap . I don't want diesel. Not because i don't like it, but because I don't need it. Plus I still have a pressing need to modify everything I own. I've resisted on my cars now (except suspension on the 335) but if I had a diesel, you could safely bet that would be a 700hp, 1300ft/lb tq silt billowing monster.

Doss I totally agree about the interior quality of GM and Dodge. GM is ok, Dodge is definitely made of children's toys. So are the frame and transmissions.
The F150 with the echoboost is on my short list. I'd LOVE the platinum, but at 54k, I'd have to keep it longer than the 3 to 4 years I plan on now. My goal is no car payment. I know trucks hold their value well, but not 50k+ trucks. The value proposition drops off around the 35k mark.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I dunno buddy, as much fun as a new truck sounds, why not just pick up a beater? Drop 3k on a hunk and abuse the daylights out of it. Considering youre mechanically inclined its a pretty economical decision. Id love a beater truck myself. The little wranger we have looks kinda funny with 10' pieces of lumber strapped to the roof.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

You have to buy used *Joe*. That's the key. The EcoBoost came out around 2011… so I'm sure some of those are now in stock used.

I bought my truck lightly used because I couldn't stomach a $63,000 new one.

I too have the bug for cars and mods. I'm surprised you haven't thrown a juicebox on that 335.

*chrisstef's* suggestion of a beater seems to be good to me. That is unless you have someone else at the house yelling at you because you have too many vehicles (at one point I had an Audi A4 quattro, Yamaha R6, Mustang Cobra, and the F250 while she had one car). If this must be your one ride, you can't go wrong with a Platinum or King Ranch F150 with the Ecoboost or 5.0 as I said above. I just ran a check on autotrader.com and found a few with under 25,000 miles for under $35,000 (Platinum editions).


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I would love to do that, but driveway space is an issue. It wouldn't be if someone didn't fill an ENTIRE 2 car garage with woodworking equipment so you can't park cars in there.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

No juicebox. I told myself I was leaving it alone after I bought it. Well, after I put some new shoes and KW coils on it  It handles better than an M3 now and I can jack it up in the winter when the OEM wheels and the snows go on. I didn't know they came out in 2011, I thought they were introduced in 2012.

I also had a 1991 Eagle Talon that put down about 480 to all 4 wheels. Caged, fuel cell, 1 seat. My next mod was a parachute, but I sold it before I got to that level. Too costly and no fun. As it was I hardly went to the track because I couldn't trailer it and didn't want the bill for the 134 mile tow. I also sold my 2006 R1 Anniversary edition. That broke my heart. That was my dream bike. My wife is a nurse and has seen all to often what motorcycles are capable of, and that was a deal breaker for her. In the end, I still came out on top, she is awesome.

I'd really like the Echoboost F150 platinum. I also kind of like the Taco.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Take a look at a Toyota Tundra. I think that would be my choice if I were looking for a truck with some pulling capacity. If you just want to get wood and supplies and haul an occasional table saw, look at the Tacoma. I have a friend who has an old Toyota truck with a stick in it and he drives it every day as his only vehicle and has had almost no problems with it. I don't know if they have a crew cab, but the Tacoma gets pretty good mileage.
if you have a long haul to make each day!
If you have 33 k to spend, you can get a good variety of trucks at that price…...........Jim


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

+ 1 for the Tundra. I have a Tundra and really love it. My family has owned roughly 30 different Toyotas in the last 30 years so when I went shopping there werent a lot of other choices. I had thought I wanted a Tacoma or Frontier because of the gas mileage at first, but now realized that I made the right choice. The bed is the biggest plus. 6.5' is too short sometimes and I can't imagine having something smaller. I can't tell you how many people show up at my store to pickup their hardwood flooring and are shocked when they can only fit half their order per trip and the last 1 hangs off the tailgate. Funny to watch people figure out their truck isn't quite as B.A. as they think it is (though not as funny as the guy who showed up last week with the brand new Silverado and said can you help me with my ratchet straps since I don't know how to use them. I wish I could have taken his keys and given him a VW beetle or something)

But I also have to give a +1 to Chris' beater suggestion. Heres my story. I had no job, no car, no place, but my girlfriend at the time (now wife) made a ton of money one year working at a restaurant in the French Quarter on Mardi Gras. So she used the money to buy me a 1986 F-150 built about 6 months before I was born. Truck cost her the same as she made in one day ($350). 8 foot bed that got me so much work and paid for itself probably close to 20 times over at least. Drove that truck almost to the point where it wouldn't run anymore and was able to sell it for $525. Now of course this means you've got to have the driveway space, so its a moot point for you, but maybe someone else will consider it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

+1 for my Tundra.
Well built, excellent mileage, and I couldn't be happier. 
I filled out the paper work on line, including credit report, explained what I wanted & I 
drove away in a new Tundra in a couple of days.
Now that was super easy peasy.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Trust me, I would love to keep both cars and get a beater early 80's Chevy step side, toss in a built and blown SBC, pull the dents, rattle can it flat black, toss some ET Streets on some weld drag lights in the back of the garage for "special occasions" and bring it up to the track when it's not making home depot trips. We just don't have the driveway space - unless I want to give up half of my wood shop, and that kind of defeats the purpose. I plan on looking at the Tundra, but the last toyota I drove was a 2006 Highlander rental. The interior was more bland, cheap, and boring that anything GM could even muster. Hopefully they addressed that. I also have a friend that has one and says it is by far the works vehicle for fuel economy he has ever owned - and he only drives full size pick-ups. While I expect crappy gas mileage in a truck, I would rather be on the good end of crappy then the bottom end of crappy if I can help it.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

I've always been partial to the '51 Chevy 5-window. Not so big on amenities and I always keep a lid on my coffee cup when it is in the cupholder ('tween the legs).


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Joe, I didn't read through all the replies to this thread because I know how truck topics go  I just bought my Ram 1500 last week, and so far I am really liking it. For me, it was a choice between the F150 and the Ram. It came to looks (personal preference, of course) and the fact that I have owned Fords and Chevys in the past, and wanted to try something new.

As equipped, my truck with the Sport trim package, pretty much loaded (leather, nav, 4×4, hemi, etc.) exceeded your stated budget, but I am sure you can find better deals in the States (I'm in Canada).

Good luck with your search. It's great to own a truck as a woodworker!


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've spent a lot of time looking at the Toyota tacoma as a great truck. For a fun watch on what the BBC show Top Gear did to actually destroy one check out 



 Mostly I like the king cab and manual transmission options.

Although I might be completely off base with this I would be hesitant to have a turbo on a gas engine that will be doing a lot of heavy moving. From my experience it is easy to keep off the boost in a car that is cruising or even moving around town if you're not in a hurry. Add weight or a trailer load and the car spends a lot of time in boost which isn't all that good for the engine. Diesels are a different beast for those who will argue the point. I've pulled the head on a volvo b230f motor with 300k+ miles and seen less wear then on a b230ft (lower compression with sodium valves, no other difference) that only had 80k miles. Turbos just create more heat, pressure, wear and oil breakdown in a gas motor that will spend a lot of time boosted due to carrying a load. Actually it seems unnecessary to me in the ford as the v6 by its self should be more then powerful enough for most anything a truck of that size would do.

I will join with those who say to look at used trucks as a way to keep cost down and spend a lot of time looking at the institute for highway safety crash test videos on the older trucks while also looking at common defects. Certain year dodges have sludge clogging issues, certain fords have really horrible crash test results and fire issues, some toyotas have serious frame rust issues, think snapped frame. I'm sure chevy and nissan have some trouble spots I don't know about.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

nwbusa, I am not a dodge fan, but that is a NICE looking truck. I've heard the new 300C is quite impressive and a friend of mine has the new loaded to the hilt JGC and that is a work of art on the inside.

derosa, the engine is designed to be under boost most of the time. In fact you get 90% spool by 1700rpm. I agree that can be an issue for gassers, but the engine was designed for it. It's direct injected and uses absurdly high (for gas) fuel pressures. I'm not sure if the GT15's are true twins (divided manifold) or set up sequential. Given there are two little guys in there, I would assume twins and not sequential.

Ford claims you can even run 87 octane in it all day and it will run fine. It either has really good knock detection and timing retard, or runs cooler because the fuel is direct injected - or both. I'm not even going to click the link but I assume it's when they try to kill the Hilux? Ironically it was the Tacomas that had the frame rot issue.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Joe. No doubt it comes down to what you want to spend your hard-earned money on. Gotta get what you like!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*derosa*, you really need to look at all the torture tests they put the Ecoboost F150 motor through before they moved it into production. Ford knew they were going to have to deal with the misconception that turbo motors are a pain to deal with, work on, and trust. The motor is a real gem.

Also the 5.0 is no slouch either and it comes close to matching the Ecoboost in just about every application… just at a cheaper price tag.

I'm sure Joe is not one bit afraid of a turbo gasser considering he's owned a turbo AWD Talon and has a 335.

Also, just for the record, here's my truck:










I'm not a huge fan of the chrome rims the previous owner added, but I can change that easily.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Joe,
You can add me to the list of Ford guys. I will admit that I did own a Silverado for 2 years(Joe Gibbs Edition) and was impressed with that truck. A friend of mine just bought a Platinum F150 with the EcoBoost. He loves it. I think after what happened with the 6.0 Powerstroke, Ford realized they couldn't rush an engine into production and did their homework on it. I will never buy a Dodge unless they start using Allison transmissions and Fords Gearboxes and Frames. One of my co-workers(Ram 3500) had a wheel bearing go out on him halfway between Barstow and Vegas and I saw one pulled over on the side of the highway tonight with what appeared to be the same problem. It sounds to me like you have already made your decision and just needed a little insurance that you're on the right path. Good luck!









1970 Mustang Fastback- Boss clone
Wifes 2004 Hyundai- this car has served us well. 150K with only sched. maintenance.
2006 F250 - This truck took me all over the wilderness of Alaska and is now taming the highways and desert of SoCal.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Doss, that thing is nice - and HUGE!. I'm not a huge fan of the chrome rims either, but they don't look bad. Get them powder coated a matte silver and they will probably look a lot nicer. Although I have nothing to race anymore, I have a lot of friends that still do. They are telling me with really minimal mods, the new 5.0 mustangs are running low 11's in the 1/4 mile. That is very impressive.

Patrick, I'm not opposed to getting a chevy/GMC and will likely test drive one before I make my final decision, I am also going to check out some Toyotas and Nissans.. The fusion we have is leaving a really good impression on me though. It's been very reliable. We have the SEL with the AWD and all the toys. The quality of the materials and the overall design and flow of the interior rivals my BMW. I would say the seats in her car are actually more comfortable. I do like iDrive better than SYNC though.


----------



## RKaste (Jun 30, 2012)

Chevy silverado!! I have a 2002 with 160k on it and still goiing strong. The only thing that i have done to it is just regular maint, will never have any other truck it has done everything i have asked of it and more.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Avoid the Titan. They are co-developed and supplied with Ram parts.

Doss, that thing is nice - and HUGE!

*Joe*, that's what she said. Sorry, had to do it.

*Patrick*, you're killing me. Love that clone. I have a 1995 Cobra hardtop convertible.

The new 5.0 Mustangs are fast, but the Shelby GT500 is a beast. They already have them in the 9's with suspension, tires, and a shot of NOS. We're not talking stripped down drag racer either.

The GMC's, I think, are pretty nice. The problem to me was the money they wanted for a Duramax. Other than that, it's a great truck.

Don't discount the 5.0 in your search. It's a great motor and doesn't lose out too much to the EcoBoost. Although, I suspect with some minor tuning, that EcoBoost will probably uncork quite a bit.

A word on Ford interiors when it comes to trucks, while the leather in the Platinum (and other makers' trucks) is nice (especially with in-seat AC in the Platinum), the King Ranch untreated saddle leather just holds up better. That's just my observation after looking at about 30 or 40 trucks. There is no other leather in the truck market that is better IMO.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got a 2005 Chevy 2500 Xcab with around 70k. Knock on wood. SERIOUSLY KNOCK ON WOOD. I haven't had a lick of problems with mine. I don't know what it blue books but I know it ain't much. It'll tow anything you can strap to it but it gargles gas. I don't know, though, that 335x should have no trouble with a quality smallish flatbed. I'd be inclined to go that route myself.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Doss, that's a friggin animal.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

The GT500 is an animal, but the regular GT is no slouch. 30 grand gets you in one, add about another 2 grand to get it to breathe better and you have something that will take down a 911 turbo in the quarter mile - no power adders. That is amazing to me. Not only that is is perfectly street-able. My Talon was running 9's but I didn't build boost until about 5700RPM. In daily driving it was just a 140hp 2.0 liter. I'll be honest and say I just want a vehicle with 2 turbos. The power isn't even a consideration.

The 335xi is WAY too low to tow anything. I could raise it up to tow, but then I have to get the plumb bobs out and do an alignment as well. If anything, the Fusion would get the hitch. The same rings true for the beater truck - I just don't have room for the trailer in the driveway, and I don't want to park it on the grass and let it rust out and kill the lawn. Also it needs to be registered, insured, taxed, etc in MA so that is another hassle I want to avoid if possible.

Doss, if I get a Ford, it will be echoboost. I'll be honest, I love driving turbo vehicles. I've never been in a King Ranch, but I have been in the Harley Davidson edition. Does that have the same leather? They were exceptionally nice.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to echo what Doss said about the Ford leather. My white truck is the second 3/4 ton Ford I have owned(both Lariats). The leather in my first one was tore up by the time I got rid of it. This one definitly has held up better(I also pay closer attention to it). I have seen King Ranchs with twice the mileage and better looking leather. It seems the standard leather in the Lariat starts to crack and lose its gloss over time.

Id love to get one of the new Boss 302's or the GT500. Just need to hit the lottery! I had a rental with the V6 in it when I was TDY in Texas. That thing is certainly no slouch either.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

King Ranch and Harley do not have the same leather. The King Ranch leather is supposed to come from the King Ranch Saddle Shop (http://www.king-ranch.com/saddle_shop.html). My guess is that it's just approved by or licensed by the King Ranch as there is no way they could possible make that many seats at that location. LOL

The main difference between the King Ranch package and every other leather package I have ever seen (I had an Audi and have been in just about every German or luxury car available recently) is that the leather is untreated. It is the same leather as used on saddles and gets cleaned with the same products. This means it actually wears and feels like leather instead of plastic-covered leather in every other car. They have that feeling b/c they put stain and wear protection on the leather.

Let's not get ahead of ourselves on the Mustang GT running down a 911 Turbo with only $2k in mods. The current 911 Turbo S can trip the lights in 10.9 or better. I don't see any Mustang GT's accomplishing that feat with anything short of a turbo and suspension/tires. Those little Speed "Bugs" can move quick thanks to AWD.

The GT500, on the other hand, has 662 HP and a flat torque plateau of 631 lb-ft. My guess is it's going to tune up really well.

The F150 Ecoboost is getting some tuners, but no one is really pushing it too hard. The ECM is proving to be a little tough to crack and the gains so far have been small (under 100 WHP). May not be a big deal if you don't plan on tuning it though. Me? I bought the 6.4 because you can mod the heck out of that motor.

*Bertha*, yes, yes it is. That was freshly paved concrete when I arrived. The truck did the rest. LOL


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The King Ranch is the cat's pajamas. I looked at one when I was buying my 2500, then I looked at my wallet and bought the Chevy. I know people like to battle about Ford v. Chevy but that's one thing we've managed to get straight; they're both good trucks. I'm only 40 but I remember when you could buy a spanking new 150 for $13,000 out the door. Man have things changed with trucks.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Well I can certainly understand the desire for a boosted vehicle if that is what you want. Ford does make decent trucks for certain, it is the only thing I would buy from them, and they swiped most of their turbo tech from volvo before ditching the company so the tech is good. I do look forward to seeing the overall long term results since I still have to look till the corolla is paid off in 1.5 years. Till then I do have a garrett T3 waiting to be slapped in my volvo bertone so I can be running 11s at the track by the end of the summer. &oost is just fun.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Evolution has a few automatics in the 10's that are N/A (no juice or any power adders). That's with QTP's though, but still. 911's CAN run 10's the best I have personally seen a bone stock 911 snap off was 11.3's - probably more driver than the car. Either way that's a couple tenths for less than a 1/4 of the cash.

The truck will not get modded. I have always wanted to mod the hell out of a diesel which is why I am staying away from them.

Derosa, please don't tell me you have a 262C. I LOVE those cars and have always wanted one. What trim T3 are you going to throw on there? I always had good luck with the journal bearing GT series (the 3776 was awesome). I never liked ball bearing turbos. They would fail a lot quicker for some reason


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*Bertha*, I'm not far behind you (early-mid 30's) and I remember those days too. You could get a loaded F150 for about $26-28,000 not too long ago. I'm talking loaded loaded. Now, that buys you the base with a few extra trimmings. When I bought my Mustang, they were going for $28,000 for loaded Cobras. Now, the base Cobra starts at about $57,000. Times have changed but so have the things that come standard and the things you can get optioned.

I like the GM's, but, like I said, the cost of the Duramax was a little much for what I was getting. I don't know fairy dust the dealers are sniffing, but with all else equal, a Duramax shouldn't cost $10k more than a PowerStroke used. The GM's and Fords are all great trucks. Most of this boils down to brand loyalty or perceived/realized value for the buyer.

*derosa*, those Volvo turbowagons make great sleepers as well.

I have always wanted to mod the hell out of a diesel which is why I am staying away from them. - *Joe*

You and me both buddy. That's why I bought it. LOL


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd have 6" stacks, a MONSTER snail, propane injection, a school bus sized intercooler and just about everything banks makes. With the Duramax you are paying a premium for the Allison transmission.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

lumberjoe, you mean one of these?









It totally is actually, doesn't look like this clean anymore though. I ripped off the vinyl and found rust around the windshield, under the bumper trim and in the front fenders. I'm turning it into a rolling project for the summer and will get the body work and paint done this winter. I've ditched the v6 out of it and will be dropping in a b230f with modified fuel injection. Result is a 2.3l 4cyl with 11-1 compression ratio. Turbo is standard t3, bigger then the old factory though with a .60/.63, old ones were a .48/and I think .58 or .60 but they were attached to a 2.1l with 7.5-1 compression. Hope to get a vx3 cam soon to go with it. Currently just keeping my eye out for the new motor. My old 240 before it was totaled was the B230f with B cam and slightly smaller mitsu turbo, with the engine size boost started at 1500rpms, 15psi by 2500rpms and held it there till 6k, rev limit is 6500 but fuel leaned out too much right at 6k. Had 300 crank, with modified fuel, bigger turbo, bigger exhaust, better cam and lighter car I'm hoping to touch 300whp. 
Also have some other cool little goodies to go with it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^I hear you, Doss. I wanted a diesel but my pockets didn't. I was young and dumb with my 2500 purchase; I should have bought a 2 year old diesel. I'm not a car guy but I'm in the market for a small fun car, keeping the truck for shop purposes. Y'all mentioned the 911's and I've been looking at the Cayman. I'm not in the 911 league and I'm told the Cayman is fun to drive. Price ain't bad if you get a 2010-11 with about 20K. I never thought a porsche would cost about the same as a nice truck, lol.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

How dare you start this thread…I'm doing everything I can to focus on the woodworking, and here you go, tempting me with the truck talk…

Seriously though, I'm a ford guy through and through, but I firmly believe that the Chevy trucks are just as solid as the blue oval. I recently bought a new truck and went with the F150 over the Chevy 1500, only because of the room in the back seat. Its like a cavern back there! I plan to live in that back seat when my wife tosses me out the next time I bring home another rusty tool…


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, and I used to have a good old 96 F250 with the 7.3L Powerstroke…I cried the day I sold it, that was likely the best truck I've ever had…so all this diesel talk is making me tear up…quit it guys…


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Jason.. HAHAHA we are here for you. The 7.3 was just about as bulletproof as an engine can get.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Derosa yes! I am jealous. That is on my list of dream cars believe it or not - right up there with a Buik GNX, a MKII GTi, Mazda 323 GTX, and a Datsun 240z. I'm not an exotic car kind of guy, but if I had excessive piles of cash, a Nissan GTR spec V would fit the bill just fine. 
Bertha, skip the Cayman. There are plenty of other cars that are more fun, I call that the "power tie Porsche" It's more status symbol than performance car.Yes, the Cayman S can be fun to drive and is no slouch, but even a bone stock Evo IX MR would embarrass it on any form of racing. If you want a fun little car that ACTUALLY performs well, it's really tough to beat the Mazdaspeed MX5 (turbo miata). Also I would take a 370z or even a 350z over that any day.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Might consider an intermediate of what B2rtch said about a trailer -
For 2013, Jeep is dropping a Diesel into its grand Cherokee….to give it oomph for towing, but also 28mpg average

The 3.0-liter V-6 turbodiesel produces a peak output of 241 horsepower and 406 pound-feet of torque, and with a five-speed auto returns a mileage rating of 23 mpg city and 33 mpg highway in the Jeep. With the new eight-speed auto the fuel economy numbers should improve further.

So for fuel sippers things seem to be in the pipeline. I personally have never owned a jeep of any kind. So I don't know if this should be on the list or not, but it would fit the bill as kid hauler, utility , 4WD and fuel sipper.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Lumberjoe, I think this is PERFECT FOR YOU:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lamborghini_LM002
It has a v12, Churns out a TON OF POWER, has your specs, except the price
Since they are no longer produced, You should get a second hand one for only $60,000 to $90,000
Come on, It only weighs a MERE 6780 lb or a bit more then 3 tons
If you want one, here you go:
http://www.dealsonwheels.ae/car-1990-lamborghini-lm002-1075.html
You might as well get it shipped here for a few HUNDRED THOUSAND MORE DOLLARS, and well, you'll be the coolest (and craziest guy) on the block and on Lumberjocks.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

^^


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Alexandre, I'm not even going to look, I assume that's the lambo hummer. One of the worst vehicles ever made - right behind the Bricklin SV-1 or Aston Martin Lagonda


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Oh come on…
Are you horrified by the price?
All Hummer owners in your area will try TRADE YOUR LAMBO HUMMER FOR their hummer.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Joe, do you want your Pickup truck to be durable?
In SA, We call them Bakkies.









The Land crusier Bakkies are really "Bulletproof" 
They are durable, last forever and well, Sorry Joe im teasing you


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

There's always the Unimog. Well within your price range and I doubt you'll have trouble with a lumber pickup, lol.
.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

You are in SA? What part? I know a lot of people from there (Capetown/joberg area)


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I USED to live in SA.
I now live in Canada.
So I know Everything SA.
I used to live in the Jo'burg area.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Right on. Afrikans is a tough language. I'm actually helping an ex-pat with a biltong box next weekend. You can't import it to the US, so he is going to make his own.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Nope, You want a simple but effective plan?
I'll send you one


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Joe, get a Scania Flatbed truck, Has a room for sleeping, and can fit a few HUNDRED pieces of plywood.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

This is the Biltong dryer I made, And it works GREAT!
I got it from popular Mechanics SA
http://www.popularmechanics.co.za/home-how-to/diy-projects/make-your-own-biltong-dryer-in-an-afternoon/


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Joe, How do you like your Biltong?
Moist and red inside or brown with it being pretty much hard?
I like mine inbetween.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I would say in between, and heavy on the coriander


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Have you tried Springbok Biltong?
Woolworths SA used to sell it, that was my fravourite biltong.
The problem is, Springbok is SA's national animal, And it was like selling the national animal for food….
So Joe, Settling on the Scania with a flatbed?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Too bad we cannot get a Toyota Hilux in the the states….damn EPA!


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

LOL i know right, also you cant get a isuzu KB.
I remember the tin bakkies…. Those Nissan 1400's and the Citygolfs 








^^ is truly south african.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

There is an excellent reason the Ford F series is the best selling vehicle on the planet, and has been forever it seems…

I have an -04 F150 XLT 4×4 super cab. Very comfy, does exactly what a truck is supposed to do…

I would LOVE a new Lariat with the Ecoboost option…

I should mention that if you go with the SuperCrew option, be sure to option in the 6.5 foot bed, because by default they come with that screwball shorty bed…

A bit more exotic, and not featuring the seating you wanted, but yeah, the Unimog is a great truck. There is a guy here that refurbs and sells those things. They are AWESOME.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

I can so imagine Joe inside one of the nissan 1400… LOL


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

That's a sweet looking Nissan! I would totally drive that if the steering wheel was on the correct side.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 1999 Chev Silverado. I know what you mean about hauling things. I am so glad I have the truck. I use it all the time to haul lumber, brush, furniture, etc. The biggest problem I have is you inherit all kinds of friends when they realize you can help them haul stuff. My truck is all custom with the lift, large tires, etc. I use it to haul my 21 ft boat. The boat, motor, and trailer is over 3000 lbs. Lately I have been hauling firewood from a friends place about 70 miles away, and the load is about 2000 lbs. It hauls the boat and wood without any problem.

I bought it used in 2000 with only 24,000 miles on it. I have done a lot of work on it and I love it….its my baby.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

That is a nice looking truck. I love the wheels, fenders, brush guards and the chrome rails on the bed. Very well put together. A lot of times I see trucks that look like someone just went nuts with a credit card in an auto parts store and slapped a ton of crap where ever they could.
You pinpointed why I won't consider an SUV. An SUV is just a compromise machine. You can't throw brush or trash in it (I would need to a lot), and it sucks to get young, car seat aged kids in and out of. Most people with an SUV would be better served with a real truck, or a minivan.

I also expect all my friends to come out of the woodwork. Right now I am "that guy" that needs everyone's truck, so I can't complain and will have to pay it forward


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Joe, IT IS ON THE CORRECT SIDE
IN SA THAT IS!


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Joe… People drive the opposite side in SA. And many other countries…


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Make a choice yet Joe?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Keeping an eye out for a gently used F150 platinum to pop up in my area. If nothing comes up before the end of Aug, I'll expand my search a bit.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey DB, do you happen to have contact info on your Unimog guy? I've been looking for one for a long time. There are generally two types of refurbed ones out there: 1)$ and 2)$$$$$$. Not much in between.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a little help:

F150 Platinums Crew Cabs w/ 4x4 under 30k miles

That will probably still return a few that are Platinum White that are XLT or Lariats, but it should help you get started.

Good luck bud.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I've owned 3 ford trucks and one chevy. I've owned one chevy van and 2 dodge vans. For me the dodge vans and a trailer work best (26 plus mpg) If I was going the truck route I'd stick to Ford. You can find a van a lot more reasonable than a used p-u. My son had a ford that stickered for 65k, ridiculous.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

The only one in a reasonable distance to me is 47k. That's too much for me. My tool budget would be out the window until bonus time in December. If worst comes to worst, I'd settle for a loaded 5.0 crew cab


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah, don't let all the positive press about the Ecoboost sway you, it's a great engine (and the one I'd want if I were buying an F150… unless it was a Raptor, then I'd want the 6.2), but the 5.0 is not far behind it. The difference in price can be large and the difference in MPG can be small.

Here's the numbers:
http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/Find.do?action=sbs&id=31041&id=32126#

So, if you're not running a lot of highway miles or towing really heavy loads, you might be just fine with the 5.0L.

Also, don't be scared to drive a long way to get a vehicle. I got a rental car and drove through the night 600 miles one way to pick up my truck. $170 for a rental car and roughly 22 hours of my time. Saved me a few thousand bucks and, most importantly, got the truck almost exactly how I wanted it optioned.

They offered to ship it to me (a Ford dealership) or even drive it to my location, but I wanted to check it out myself before making that commitment.


----------

